# StrikeBack Alarm



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

I noticed a recent post from somebody regarding which alarm system to recomend, and this reminded me of a story published in the Nov 2004 edition of MMM.
A reader had written a letter to the mag telling how he and his wife were robbed whilst camping in the south of France.
Apparently the thief managed to pick the lock of their van at night whilst they slept, and managed to steal certain items from the van.

They had a Vanbitz strickback alarm fitted, and armed in the "sleep" mode
which failed to go off, on return to the UK they took the van to Vanbitz at Taunton for checking, when they were told the reason for the alarm failure was self inflicted, the owner had apparently replaced the interior light bulb at some point with a lower wattage one, and as strickback depends on sensing the voltage drop accross the bulb failed to trigger.

This man was then humbly gratefull for the service from Vanbitz and blamed himself for his mistake, but how on earth was he supposed to know about the interior light.

I am afraid if this had happend to me I don't think I would have been quite as nice to Vanbitz.
The strickback alarm is a top quallity alarm, and it should be for £575,
but I find it astonishing that for the sake of a interior light bulb the alarm could fail to trigger like this.
I would certainly consider having the system fitted myself but I would be asking some questions about this aspect of the installation.
So maybe we should all check our interior light bulbs.

Just another thought what if you get up in the night for something and switch the interior light on wouldn't that set the alarm off???

AutoK


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Autox
I think you'll find that the voltage drop for the alarm comes from the vehicle battery and the power for the internal (Caravan) lights comes from the second battery, therefore the alarm would not actuate during the night.
If you have an alarm fitted and it is set to actuate at certain levels, ie measuring a voltage drop across a large amperage bulb and someone fits a bulb that is considerably less then you really cannot blame the installers. I've no doubt that in the future this point will probably be raised by the installers to new customers.
Regards Eddie


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie.
Thanks for your reply.
What I meant to say was that if someone was to swich on the interior cab light for whatever reason, and this light is indeed conected to the vehicle battery, because of the way vanbitz have wired the door sensor to trigger when the cab interor light comes on (sensing the voltage drop accros the bulb) then tuning on this light manually would trigger the alarm.

Of course I am only guessing at this having read the report in the magazine.
It just seems an unusual way to wire the alarm.
And I would just say again what if the bulb was to fail or the door contact swich failed to operate, for the sake of a 50p bulb the alarm would not protect the cab doors.
Vanbitz say they do not rely on door type contact swiches because they can be unreliable, but isn't this just what they are doing??

Regards.
Kieran.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I totally agree and for an alarm that costs £849 in its most basic guise, failling to work due to the wrong or a blown bulb is dire.

I suspect that it was wired wrong by Van Bitz, reason the other door connected to the same light bulb still operated the alarm.

*Now the test is for one of the other owners here to remove the interior cab light bulb and see whethor Van Bitz are telling porkies.*

George


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Strikeback alarm*

I have found how sensitive the alarm is. I fitted a mobile phone holder in the cab, by sticky pads, and this fell to the floor at about 8.p.m and set the alarm off, now if that had been somebody entering or moving around inside I or anyone would have known. The holder was empty at the time and only dropped about 2 feet. I have more problems with the Ford alarm security than Strikeback. 
Coming from previously having fitted Cobra alarm by the largest dealer in Europe and it allowed somebody to enter the side door and walk around inside for twenty minutes before going off


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 

The ultrasonices will do that on any alarm, but the point is that by the looks of it the system relies on door pin switches and they are claiming that it was beaten by a bulb change, worse this means that if the bulb were to fail no alarm at night. I think they have dug a hole for themselves there.

Courtesy light triggers usually rely on the "discovery" of an earth potential this is another reason that the VAN BITZ excuse seems Strange and unbelievable.

I cant see how that system is worth £849 (IN BASIC TRIM !!!) all of its features were available in a 1980's Sparkrite alarm which at the time cost me around £60, yes you could even Zone back then it was introduced for soft tops and was not invented By strikeback for motorhomes.

I have not found one feature in the Strikeback system that is not available in many, FAR FAR cheaper systems which are still Thatcham approved, I think this is a leisure industry "tax" again. Pretending the features are unique to their alarm and thats its special for the motorhome, Then load the cost by 3 to 5+ ? Times what it is really worth.

George


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi George.
Have just re-read that article in MMM and yes it does seem as the only door which failed to trigger the alarm was the passenger door,
so as this operates the same interior light just like the drivers door,
then something doesn't quite add up here.
But as you say the acid test is for someone with the Strikeback alarm to remove the interior bulb and test the system, or maybe a quickcall to Vanbitz!!

These people who had this happen to them were very apologetic to Vanbitz, but have obviously lost confidence in the system, having fitted a strap across the cab doors with a wind chime on it.

I am amazed.

Regards.
KIeran.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kieran,
We have a Strikeback alarm system fitted to our M/H, it was installed by Vanbitz under previous ownership, I have all the operating instructions, certificates, receipts and even the alarm paging facility.


The manual states that you can shut down the internal sensors, and still maintain perimeter protection. If you wish to use this facility, a slightly different arming procedure is used.

It also offers external accessories protection, i.e Bikes on or off a rack, or even the rack itself!

Radio paging, the receiver (which you carry in your pocket) has a built in Ni-Cad battery is recharged from the Cig lighter. Range is around Two Kilometers.

All your locker doors are covered too, (not 'pin switches' btw someone mentioned previously) but a contact switch similar to design in home protection systems.

The best bit though is the 'Siren from Hell' which is an internal under dash ear splitting 127db wail that builds up into a debilitating noise that renders the senses...well, anyone stupid enough to try and tackle a fully functional Strikeback has got to be crazy! Some folks even have two sirens fitted, the effect then is simply awesome

M&D


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Machzone

when you are cab system for sleep you are on pin switches tho

and no reasonable thief is even going to missed the few seconds if that that he will waste bypassing your alarm

George


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

Couldnt agree more with George on this one... If you are asleep in the van ultrasonics are useless ..... so you are either relying on door pins or magnetic reeds operating either in conjunction with the interior light or independently from it either way very easy for an average car thief to bypass..... a good sparkrite system is still available for £60....... i cant belive that a strike back is the best part of 850 quid thats an awfull lot of electronic hardware for that price........... does the strikeback come with its own Rottwellier chained to the van..... :?


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Like many other things in life - do what is right for you.

If you want an alarm, fit the one that gives you, personally, the most peace of mind.

The cost of the item is a personal choice also, and given that the majority of people are probably sufficiently intelligent to ask for the details to make an informed decision - it is up to them what system they eventually fit.

BTW, I have sorted out a few "Sparkrite", systems in the past, and wouldn't give them to a jumble sale! (Just MY opinion of course :wink: ).


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

£850 is for the basic !!! Package add £125+ per extra item for Gas alarms, Pagers etc !!!

The £60 ~Sparkrite I had way did everything except page and detect gas (however the Strikeback will never have to detect gas either its an Urban Myth)

Even back then there was methods that thieves used to disable alarms ie the side light cover and short the indicators, so I used my head and fitted a fuse and diode to protect the alarm. The one time my vehicle was targeted for theft the alarm still went off, because the usual trick obviously failed. If they had decided to come back they would have found a way to circumvent it without a doubt.

Sparkrite with ultrasonics and back up will do the same job against the opportunist thief, will be just as easy as the Strikeback for the gifted amateur to breeze past.

Anyone remember that Jaguar that they said was impossible to steal? with so many sophisticated parts and imobilisers !

If I remember rightly a pro having never seen the system Started the Car to drive away in 27 seconds.

1. Sparkrite wins on cost by a mile and not because the strikeback is "quality" Strikeback costs up to 5 Times more than other similar Thatcham Alarms !! and it is not as well made as some of them !
2. they both do the same job against casual thief
3. both as easy to breeze by for normal thief
4. both will get you a discount from insurance companies
5. both can be Zoned for night time use

Still cant see one compeling reason to use strike back

George


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi George.
850 quid for Strickback!!! are you sure?? last time I looked it was£575 for basic system.

Hi MandyandDave.
I think it was George that previously mentioned about testing the alarm whilst set to "perimiter" mode ie- just the doors and lockers armed, and then to remove the interior light bulb and then set the alarm and see what happens!!!

I don't have the Strickback system myself but I would consider fitting it, I know it is a bit expensive, but it does seem to be a quallity system, it is just this particular aspect of the installation that concerns me.

Thanks.

Kieran.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Yes £850


add

£25 per locker for the contact switches (which in reality cost a couple of quid from Maplins!)

£160 if you want the imomobiliser

£340 for Paging

£125 if you want Gas alert (not for anything useful Like CO or CM or LPG, its for detecting Urban Legends)

with 2 lockers the complete system will only cost £1,524

and will still leave your cab doors covered by pin switches at night !!

and if a thief wants your motorhome it will be stolen.

The best this will do is scream at the oportunist thief and they are not that bothered if its going to be a smash and grab.

Sad fact but most alarms are ignored even by neighbours, but totally ignored if you are not a local.

The more I look at this system the more I think TOTAL rip off

Leisure Vehicle SCAM or Leisure TAX

George


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi George.
Yes I just checked on Vanbitz web site.
Strickback for RVs....£849 (plus extras)
Strickback for Motorhomes....£575(plus extras)

I just rang Vanbitz about these installation issues,
apparently this particular readers problem happend a few years ago, but story only just published in MMM.
They said that cab doors are wired into the lighting system, however they also say that bulb failure, or turning on the light, or fitting a lower wattage bulb would not cause any problems with the alarm.
When I questioned the use of the cab door pin type switches they said these are usually quite reliable, as opposed to the cheap aftermarket pin switches, manufactures courtesy light door switches are usually well made and fitted during manufacture, and are suitable for use in the installation.

Obviously they are not going to divulge technical details of the installation, so there you have it. You pays your money and takes your choice.

Cheers.
KIeran.


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Strikeback alarm*

Well George I paid in June a total of £864 and that was for all doors protected, all lockers, scooter rack, and imobilizer, and it works, yes it does sound like an alarming sound which should frighten the most determined tea leave out there, and in Nottingham they are in their thousands. Now compare this to an approved alarm from the "largest in Europe" which as I say, allowed thankfully me in the van for twenty minutes without detecting I had gotin, and that cost me £595. All right you say £60 will cover what I consider to be a cheap car alarm, and as you have already said it is easy to get around, if the tea leaf really wants to. I and others like me are only really trying to protect our £35000 investment, I dont have your expertise, and I would not now be able to even attempt such a project. I will only know if my scheme has worked when and if that b***** takes it, and then it will be shutting the door after the horse has bolted.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kieran

Knew the excuse they used to the couple sounded fishy ie how would one describe what they told the couple in the article?

BTW the contacts they use are easier to bypass then pin switches !!

Must stop frequenting criminal websites
Must stop frequenting criminal websites
Must stop frequenting criminal websites

Well its only for research.

Barty you say you are protecting a £35,000 investment in reality you are not, it may stop the average scrote breaking in to search and steal your wallet, but if your motor home is on a wanted vehicle list it will be stolen Quickly and easily even if you put 3 Strike back alarms on all with independent power.

All you protect with strike back is losing a wallet or camera etc.

Now your particular vehicle may never be targeted, that is not a success of the alarm it is a statistical probability, motorhomes are not big business.

Now the locker doors are easy peasy for the average scrote (with internet acces look up bypassing contact switches) so your lockers are not (really well) protected

The scooter rack is the easiest of all to bypass again check the internet for looped protection bypasses.

when you break it all down the sparkrite does everything that the Strikeback does you may get robbed later with either alarm.

With the Strikeback you are robbed at point of sale.

George


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

George wrote:
All you protect with strike back is losing a wallet or camera etc. 

It's also fully immobilized when armed, the van is going nowhere fast under it's own steam by an attack from theives


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave

I assure you a half decent will not even notice the delay caused by the immobiliser.

I will requote this

Anyone remember that Jaguar that they said was impossible to steal? with so many sophisticated alarm parts and imobilisers ! 

If I remember rightly a pro having never seen the system Started the Car to drive away in 27 seconds. 

He got past the special locks, the integrated alarm system and the impossible to beat immobilser on a system that no-body outside of Jaguar had seen.

There is one immobiliser that will mean that the vehicle needs lifting (or it used to they may have found a bypass by now) but it is not fitted to the strikeback system. It is an integral part of the Starter motor so much so that a bypass actually meant changing the starter motor ! or at leasty it used to.

In summary if they want your motorhome it will be stolen and very very quickly.

To be honest this thing of oh if theres two together and one's got an alarm wont wash either for some its just professional pride. And Anyway if its a list vehicle, which in motorhome thefts it will be, whats the chance of 2 the same being parked together anyway.

BTW they laugh when people fit these double immobilisers its just as easy to beat 2 as it is one, Thatcham approved or not.


George


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi

The old saying keep it simple springs to mind here..... As someone who has dealt with the thieving scum who delight in taking other peoples property..... (ex prison officer for my sins i guess)
I remember talking with a guy once who before he turned bad as it were, used to drive long distance lorrys the type with a cab/bed for night stopovers, and he told me what he used to do on a night was get a couple of those cheap rape alarms you know the battery operated, pull out the pin and get your ears split by the deafening sreech type.. he used to wedge em down the seat and connect bits of string to the door handles and to the little pin that pulls out..... anyone opens the door and Hey presto 140db of ear splitting scream... and i must say i have to hand it to him brilliant idea.... impossible to tamper with from outside the vehicle, very small with its own built in power supply (pp3 battery), easy to conceal, I am sure this idea could be adapted for other doors, lockers, roof boxes or whatever.... virtually impossible to disarm because it is inside the van and has a power supply totally independent to the vans own... find a way round it if you can short of smashing the van windows ....and as your asleep inside i think that may just get your attention :? 

interestin thread this one i am enjoying seeing other ppls views on this subject...

my own views are keep things simple they always work best and do what the scum dont expect...... they are exepcting you to be alarmed to the hilt with immobilisers and who knows what else so they go tooled up accordingly...... give it some thought ... anyone else got any ideas for a non conventional alarm system ?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Well! What can I say? It seems people who have Strikeback fitted are very happy and defend it, and there are also those people who are ignorant of the facts and don’t know what to think and some who are frankly rude and insulting bordering on manic! 

I write with experience, the facts are:- The American Rv in the article that started this debate is 12 old. The alarm system was installed seven years ago. That particular chassis has a peculiar door handle and courtesy light arrangement that operates the cab courtesy light before the cab door is opened. Most opportunistic crime is carried out by people nonchalantly walking down the road trying door handles. Imagine the effect that this has on a potential thief when he lifts a locked handle and the alarm goes off. This system has only ever been offered to a handful of older American class “C” owners and it is explained to them that the cab courtesy light must be operative for this function. A conventional switched cab door system would have been offered at the time. The man admitted in his article he had never tested the system once in all those years!

EUROPEAN AND 99% OF AMERICAN VANS ARE NOT EFFECTED

STRIKEBACK DOES NOT USE ULTRA SONICS

THERE ARE A NUMBER OF FEATURES THAT ARE UNIQUE TO STRIKEBACK, THAT ARE MOTORHOME RELATED.

OF LESSER QUALITY?? EACH STRIKEBACK COMES WITH A LIFETIME WARRANTY, SO WHATS THE REFERENCE TO QUALITY? WE HAVE PUT OUR MONEY WHERE OUR MOUTH IS, NOT YOUR MONEY!

REMOVING THE INTERIOR LIGHT BULB WILL NOT CAUSE AN ALARM FAILURE

PUTTING KIT KAT WRAPPER IN THE EXTERIOR LIGHTS WILL NOT CAUSE AN ALARM FAILURE

SPARKRITE ALARMS ARE NOT THATCHAM APPROVED, SO WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED BY A BESPOKE MOTORHOME INSTALLER

SPARKRITE DO NOT HAVE TO PAY ANYTHING TO THATCHAM (Association of British Insurers) TO SELL THEIR ALARMS

@ £575 I am at a loss how Strikeback is five times the cost of equivalent Thatcham Light Commercial Vehicle alarm system! ( I have never ever come across a Thatcham alarm fitted for £115!) And to the person that says that Strikeback is a total rip of and a scam, I would say that having looked at your website and the work you are carrying out, I don’t give a hoot about your opinion as we are a million miles away from each other in what we think looks good, and what we think would be considered good value for money! I would guess that you think it’s good value for money building your own van, I would say that it is a waste of time and money, however, it’s great that we live in a country where we can have very opposing views on what looks acceptable and what is value for money. The only difference is I have to tell the truth and get my facts correct else run the wrath of the trading standards, but you can spout any old tosh, most of it opinionated drivel that is totally incorrect.

Vehicle crime falls every year, because security systems get better and better. But hey, It’s a free world! No one has to have Strikeback installed if they don’t think that it will benefit them. Personally? I like nice things and nice vehicles. I lock doors, I have everything I own alarmed and where I can security tracked, I keep keys out of sight, will this guarantee that I will never have anything stolen? No! BUT IT WILL STOP THE MAJORITY OF THE THIEVES Common sense says leave your window open and a handbag on the seat in a busy road, it will get nicked, wind the window up and you stand a lower chance, lock the door and wind the window up, an even lower chance, lock the door wind the window up and hide the handbag etc etc etc 

Vehicle immobilisers are now so good that I would say that without the keys, it is impossible to steal a modern Merc or Ford based motorhome and very very difficult to steal a new chassis Fiat. Contact the insurers, ask them, don’t take my word or anyone else’s word. This is why a new type of theft has immerged! Key theft and car-jacking. These are different matters again, and can be dealt with in a different way

As for gas attacks being an urban myth? I do not know. How ever I could not be so self opinionated to suggest that the Home Office, the French and German Police and hundreds of holiday makers every year are all wrong and I am right, Oh and by the way the gas detector is designed to trigger any heavier than air gas. 

The standard cost of Strikeback is £575.00 yep, you can fit something that will cost a lot less, or a lot more. I can by a map for £2.99 or I can pay £2,600.00 for a bang up to date Navi System. It is not up to me to dictate which is better, nor is it up to someone who either can’t afford or won’t spend the money to dictate how you spend yours. Some will stay with a map, some will jump at the Navigation: That’s life, who is to say who is right and who is wrong, lets all read the facts, talk to people who have spent the money, and then make an informed decision based on fact not fear, fiction or penury. (Sorry for a long reply)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

eddievanbitz, here here, I totally agree keep the good work up,
Eddie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Just re-read some of the other "tosh" on the previous page about how to easily by-pass contact switches! Duh!! 

We use a normally closed trigger circuit with a 2 or 4 core anti tamper circuit running through it. We operate on a "random" colour selection system. Even if you knew the colours (which you won't) no one could "easily" by pass the system. ( I am not letting any secrets out of the bag because our information pack Motorhome Security: The Facts explains about this and our exhibition unit can be seen and Strikeback tested at all the open air shows)

Considering that George thinks that Strikeback is "rip off and a scam" because thieves can "breeze through things" I wonder why, when looking at the pictures of teh van he is trying to build, why did he bother to weld locks into the doors? I can pick most locks in seconds!! so to use his vernacular "what is the point? OR is he trying to keep the majority of theives and bad people out? Isn't that what the rest of us are trying to do?? with our motorcaravans?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

Lets get something straight first are you a representative of Van Bitz? The Actual Eddie?

Could we keep this Civil, first post and being abusive and insulting?

I dont say the Sparkrite is of comparable quality, I do say it would have same deterant effect against amateur thief and be as little use against the pro. On Looks there are several that do not resemble so many blobs of plastic, so Looks wise there are many that LOOK far better and cost less much less.

How confident are you that a Strikeback equiped motorhome cannot be "stolen quickly and easily" would you like to be party to a test.
Should we invite all the motorhome Mags to a little demo?

Jaguar tried this and where mightily embarrased when a pro from start to finish "nicked" their "impossible" to steal car in 27 Secs.

 
More than half were beaten in under a minute, and a quarter in less than 25 seconds.  the most expensive, the £35,950 Jaguar XJ8, held out for 27 seconds. 

Auto Express said:  "Manufacturers are fighting a tough battle against car crooks - and losing.

"While it takes time and money up to date security systems on an exiting car, the criminal underworld is relentless in finding new ways of cracking the toughest systems"

You are bound to defend the Gas alarm system you are selling and making money from an Urban Legend, what would be truly exceptional is if you went away spoke to an anaesthetist realised the gas Attacks are impossible, then came back and said so (BTW the one you mention on your website is the most laughable of all easy start into a motorhome with a gas fridge running and no explosions? probably one of the easiest to dismiss with a little thought) All these Adverts that mention gas attacks are very carefully worded, the goverment mentions an increase in reports but nowhere is there any solid evidence just loads of hearsay.

What are these special bits purely for motorhomes? I cant see one feature that is not available on others systems at far more reasonable prices. you refer to them in your post but do not mention one feature, will be interesting to see if you come up with one. I have asked the question here what makes it worth that much and no-one seems to be able to give a valid reason why someone should spend so much on strike back.
People who have bought it will not want to feel they have made a poor decision "Kings new Clothes type of thing"

As for taking the mick out of my self built Vehicle, whats that to do with anything? When I start selling it at rip off prices and claiming all sorts of weird and wonderful reasons why its better than the competition then come and take the mick. You mention rude people at the beggining of your post, then procced to be Snobbish and rude yourself?

If Mercedes, Ford and Fiat are so Good in the Immobiliser dept, why do you sell owners of these vehicles more yet more immobiliser. BTW My brother in law Had is nearly new Merc commercial stolen the immobiliser did not stop the thief the vehicle was locked and he had the keys in his pocket, out of the vehicle for two minutes and whoosh it was gone?

Reference the Indicator thing I never at any point said your system would be effected merely pointing out an old trick. 

In error I posted the price for the RV system, so it was one 5th of that yes there are plenty of Thatcham aproved alarms that can be Installed for under £200 and from what I can see do all that the strikeback system does as mentioned, I cant see any "motorhome specific systems" and no one as yet pointed any out.

George

PS

Start guaranteeing that your system will stop a motorhome being started and driven away and then I'll be impressed.

£575 plus Loads more for extra's and no benefit that I or anyone else can see over a £60 Sparkrite and you claim its not a rip off ?

BTW why does an RV (install)cost so much more than a european motorhome?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

George

I've made previous mention to your style of post and would reiterate you have a very opinionated and abrasive style!!!

Free country, we are all allowed to express views, make our choices right or wrong. What we need to abide by are "the rules" for me and this site they are a friendly helpful forum, not the adversarial stand you always appear to take.

Live and let live you are obviously a very well informed, resourceful person, not all contributors are as lucky as you, being able to know and do all for themselves. For them they ask opinion and then pay their money, spending it as wisely as they can.

You seem to take exception to criticism passed by someone you have slagged off un-mercifully, don't like the boot on the other foot?

John


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

Sorry I wonder whose site you are looking at ? I have not welded locks into doors.

BTW I remember when the all black wired immobiliser systems came in and theives went straight past them, now its multicoloured. 

Personally I do not know how they do it, it was explained in simplistic terms that behind all the fancy wiring it basically cut the igntion feed, so ignore all the fancy wires and place a wire front point A to Point B and the immobiliser is Bypassed (or seven immobs if fitted)

Regardless of all the Thatcham Hype Bikes and Motorcars thus equiped are stolen every day.


George


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

I have not slagged of Eddie unmercifully, I with others have questioned the worth of a system (and not just the Strikeback) The value or how far any system will protect.

I did so without being abusive or throwing in personal attacks.

George


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

HI all

i just wish to add a small piece of info, not that it will be very encouraging

I worked in the prison service for 15 years, and during my time i met them all, and of course there were a lot of thieves(not that good cause they got caught)..........but usually before they were caught, they managed to do there bit...

If the truth be known....IF THEY WANT YOUR MH THEY WILL HAVE IT

WHY, because it is on a list that is given to them by a third party who needs a motorhome that matches yours, and the theif will be paid a sum of money to get it, it will then either be stripped or moved abroad under another guise

they spend time watching, planning, scheming, and if your motorhome fits the bill, then they will get it..because the third party has offered them a *large sum* of money to do so

Not nice i know

George is right. the alarms you have fitted will no doubt deter the sneak thief and your valuables may be safe ..(my opinion only)

To end, we had a member of staff who lost his car keys, to quite an expensive car, and he used a prisoner to open it for him......less than 30 seconds and it was open, hotwired so he could get home for his spare set of keys

Bottom line................ common sense prevails

Paul
,


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all, yes Eddie is THE Eddie well his email addy is a vanbitz one anyway 

Can we keep the thread to a factual, non abusive nature and with a civil tone. I too am interested in this thread 

I might as well mention i used to work for Sparkrite as well in Walsall West Midlands  a long, long time ago


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

*van blitz*

Have to agree with George in priciple. Alarms have little effect with society as it is, however, I would hope that around like minded travellers some one would have a look'see if my alarm was sounding.

My 4x4 was broken into so many times that on the last occasion i decided not not repair it (screwdriver through the door lock) it now has silver gaffer tape over the lock with a keyhole through the middle.
Guess what 18 months and it's not been touched in England or abroad.
Bet you didn't know gaffer tape could be concidered atheft deterant.

That said I will be fitting a quality approved alarm, with gas detetction, have you seen what easy start does to the people it has been used on. I have, not nice.  Very nice Dutch family just south of Lyon on the autoroute service area.

Van blitz will recieve serious concideration from me.
As has been said before if your happy who cares!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

George: Yep I am the real deal.

When being attacked I believe in cracking a walnut with a great big hammer, why should I be civil when you refer to my alarm system as a “scam” and another example of “leisure tax” I only came to this forum because of our customers contacting us and telling us that they thought we should defend ourselves. I really do not think that this is the correct forum for Van Bitz to sell their wares, instead I think that it should be a discussion group of like minded people sharing ideas offering advice and help. However I will answer a couple of your points and then allow the board to go back to being a non –commercial discussion group as it should be. I have received a number of private messages from members asking me to ignore your attitude and aggressive literary style. This will be my last entry as Eddie Van Bitz. 

You say “Jaguar tried this and where mightily embarrassed when a pro from start to finish "nicked" their "impossible" to steal car in 27 Secs. 

More than half were beaten in under a minute, and a quarter in less than 25 seconds. the most expensive, the £35,950 Jaguar XJ8, held out for 27 seconds. 
Auto Express said: "Manufacturers are fighting a tough battle against car crooks - and losing. 

I cannot comment on this because we only work with motorcaravans and have no knowledge of what happens in the car world, you may as well quote something out of JCB monthly “Plant Crime! What can we do to stop it?”
However, anyone can see the true crime figures by logging on to the home office web site, the information is there for any one open minded enough read it.

I have personally been tested and timed in MMM breaking in to motorhomes and perhaps this is why they asked me to be their “interchange correspondent on security matters” some five years ago. As for our systems there have been articles in many motorhome magazines testing and evaluating Strikeback. One particular article springs to mind because it won an award. Jonathon Lloyd a regular writer for MMM, The Motorcaravanners Club magazine and Practical Motorhome published an article in which he stated that his motorhome had been targeted and he had been burgled four times from his home. The article is headed “The worm that turned” quoting the fitment of Strikeback, additional sirens a paging system. When MMM editor Mike Jago had a tracking system fitted it was to Van Bitz that he turned and had the biggest selling GPS stolen vehicle recovery system installed. Incidentally RACTrackstar appointed Van Bitz as their Official Nationwide installers for RACTrackstar some three years ago. Many motorcaravan insurers recommend and favour Van Bitz and Strikeback which won security device of the year in 2003. Why are all these people wrong, and you right? 

I issued a challenge in a national magazine some 18 months ago from memory and the article was headed “No one will steal my motorhome” For the record the vehicle has still not been stolen. Check the records from the insurers, issue the challenge on this web site “How many people have had Strikeback fitted and then had their motorhomes stolen? I know the answer None. We know of one motorhome stolen that had one of our alarms installed. It had been in a number of years and the owners came back to us with their new motorhome for Strikeback to be installed. They sheepishly admitted that they didn’t activate the alarm that day.

You ask “ If Mercedes, Ford and Fiat are so Good in the Immobiliser dept, why do you sell owners of these vehicles more yet more immobiliser” 

We don’t. Strikeback is not an immobiliser and we only recommend an additional immobiliser to be installed when there is nothing factory fitted on the motorhome. This usually means that the vehicle is older and pre factory fitted immobiliser days or imported from outside of the EU Had you read our information you would know this.

No where in our literature do we suggest that gas attacks are proven beyond all doubt, we devote as much lineage to a balanced argument stating that we believe that gas attacks are greatly over stated, pointing out that we have heard the same stories told and re-told changing slightly, giving the impression that the attacks are more common than a lot of people believe: However, I have one in my motorhome as does other family members and we sleep that little bit easier because it is there. You seem to have a problem with people spending their money on things they want, it is a free world after all. If you would like further information on Gas attacks you can contact George Collins of MMM fame through interchange. Some months ago he and I worked closely together to assimilate the validity of such attacks, for the record, Van Bitz po pooing such attacks and MMM inviting evidence. George as a retired Police Officer view the evidence and presented a surprising set of results. But why believe me? I only run a “scam” 

Yes we have a piece meal price list, as does every other business in the world. We have a standard system and then people have the right to choose the options that the feel will benefit them in the individual way that they use their motorhome. The paging system for example: If I kept my motorhome in storage a couple of miles away from where I live, I would gladly pay the additional cost to have a system installed that would contact me by my mobile phone a few seconds after the alarm was triggered. If I kept my motorhome in a locked garage in my garden and never left it unattended perhaps I would choose not to bother! Personal choice based on peoples circumstances. A person spending £60,000 on a motorhome may be happy to spend a little more on security. A good friend of many years has just ordered a £120,000 Concorde motorhome, His options include £1000 for a ceramic flushing toilet, £5000.00 for a generator, £2,400.00 for sat TV system, £2,600.00 for a Navigation system plus loads and loads more. It is his choice whether he will sleep better abroad with a gas detector fitted (costing £125.00)

Strikeback offers as standard at £575.00 a lifetime warranty on the main control unit and a two or three year warranty on the installation (most of the time a longer warranty than the motorhome builders warranty) it offers a daylight bright internal LED at 3700 Mcd and ALSO a totally waterproof Nickel plated, brass bodied, overnight External LED, for observation when the occupants are tucked up at night, with the alarm on and all the curtains and blinds drawn. There is a totally encapsulated Mercury switch fitted on the bonnet which will out last any motorhome on the market today. This will not go rusty, give false alarms or foul any under bonnet seals or drainage channels. A resin bonded external socket is mounted at the rear of the motorhome and a matching resin bonded plug with two long fly leads are supplied. These are used to protect bike on or off the bike rack, trailers towed cars or anything else that a thief may take a fancy to. Internally the movement sensor is a hyper frequency unit. Unlike cheap ultra sonic units supplied with cheap or old fashioned car alarms a hyper frequency sensor will ignore air movement. This means that if you wish to go our and leave your heating on at night, or during the day you wish to leave your roof lights open and the wind is blowing your cab curtains around you can. The sensor transmits through plastic and wood, and we can usually hide the unit behind the dash board or a panel offering full motorhome protection covertly. There are automotive grade, small discreet decals made by the same company that produces 90% of the graphics found on most UK motorhomes, warning that the door or locker is alarmed, and there are also window warning stickers warning that the motorhome is fully protected. The warning is repeated in French, German, Spanish and Italian. Strikeback is fully tested and approved by the Association Of British Insurers at their comprehensive testing facility at Thatcham. It is listed as a Light Commercial Vehicle alarm system. It is fitted by our trained staff that only ever work on motorcaravans, in one of two bespoke workshops that you could eat your dinner off. The quality of our installation is well known throughout the public, the trade and the insurance compaies. The first thing that goes into our customers motorhome are floor mats and seat covers, and the last thing to come out is the vacuum cleaner. Our customers get to stay on our five acre site free of charge, the night before the installation and the day of the installation. Yes you could buy a Sparkrite for £60 or so plus VAT paysome one a days wages (my local Toyota garage charges £47 per hour) Buy a hyper frequency sensor ours retails at £85 plus vat, Buy the cheap contacts that you referred to earlier (which would not work because the are Normally Closed and car alarms do not have a normally closed circuit) Buy a fully waterproof external LED find out that the system will not run two 1.5volt LEDs make door stickers up and make warning stickers, make a normally closed circuit to use to protect your bikes>>>>> You would end up with acheap copy that at best saved you bugger all and at worst would waste all of your money.

Why does an American RV cost more money? We for a start they are a lot bigger and they take more time and more materials. Also the standard European system offers protection to bonnet, all doors and one locker, with an RV four lockers are included in the standard price, also American RV’s have glass windows so all the windows are protected using an acoustic device which is widely used in commercial and domestic alarm systems. See no big cover up! More work, more lockers and all windows covered! 

There are many other things that make us a little different, and yes you could buy a much cheaper alarm and fit it your self. It is, after all, down to choice 

You seem like a man that has a number of opinions about a range of subjects, congratulations! However not everybody has the time or the inclination to do things for themselves: Personally I am sure that I could clean my house windows, however, it would take me ages, I hate ladders and if I am not working and the weather is good enough to clean windows, I would rather be away in my motorhome.

Happy Christmas to every one even you George!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> have you seen what easy start does to the people it has been used on. I have, not nice. Very nice Dutch family just south of Lyon on the autoroute service area.


Interesting stuff Rodders, so are you saying you have actually seen first hand a gas attack victim ?
and what is easy start ?



> This will be my last entry as Eddie Van Bitz.


Now that would be a shame Eddie, its good to have another knowledgeable person on the site  I for one appreciate your 'informed' replies


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Seems like Iv'e stired up a bit of a hornets nest here.
I do think however that the article published in MMM really started all this debate.
I did in-fact telephone Vanbitz yesterday as I said in one of my previous posts, I don't know if it was you I spoke to you eddie? and I did get a return callback (thank you Vanbitz).
If you check any of my posts I have said I would consider having the Strickback alarm fitted myself, and I still think it is a quallty system.

I am involved in the consummer electronics industry and work for myself,and what I read in this particular publication, concerned me, and so I started the thread, of course I don't beleive everything I read in magazines.
However I think that many people who read this story would have been concerned.
I am grateful for this website to air these views and to engage in sensible and constructive debate.

Thanks.
Kieran.


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nukeadmin.
One good thing we seem to have gained a new member, lets hope he sticks around.
Wellcome EddieVanbitz.

Kieran.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

Right were do we start, Leisure tax lets see, from what I have seen and read and even in your last post there is nothing in your basic system that is not available from many other Thatcham approved alarms at less than half the price, more like nearly 1/3 of the price.

OK there are a few small points

1. A brighter LED, but a Very bright Led is at Most a couple of pounds
2. Second external with brass fitting lets go absolutely mad and say this is worth £10
3. Overnight pitch fee good CL £3 per night
4. Encapsulated Mercury Microswitch £2

£17 lets round that up to £20 OK so the Strikeback Costs £575

A comparable Thatcham Costs £190 Fitted, so thats £385 More for the Stike back less the £20 we can Justify = £365 Extra.

Next you say that car crime is not your forte, however on your site you use the Total Vehicle crime figures for cars vans etc, because if you were to show the average for Just motorhomes people would wonder well why bother, 1,200 vehicles a day is an impressive statistic, but if you published the total motorhomes taken in a year it would not amount to much would it. BTW When I checked the Home Office statistics Vehicle Crime for England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it seems to average 995 per day total. As you say we can check the true figures !

You say you have been timed breaking into motorhomes and this is relevent because ? 

The Article "worm as turned" his motorhome and is house I assume that you mean is mtorhome had been burgled and his actual house, again sounds impressive winning an award for an article, but I cant see the relevance other than the article featured your alarm, no mention of anything actually being achieved.

You then point out that you have been appointed for RAC again irrelevent to alarm performance.

Mike Jago Editor of MMM Turned to you for fitting Trackstar, now you can call me a cynic, but I am thinking that Mike didnt pay anywhere near the full price, if anything at all and that it all then appeared in a promotional piece in the Magazine.

Then you had the nonsensical statement that these people are saying I am wrong ?? Quote 

"Why are all these people wrong, and you right?"

You are a Rapidly Growing company that as gained some advertising and a TracStar dealership cant see the logical progression myself.

Immobilisers, 

Barty above as a £35,000 Ford Ravano to which you fitted an imobiliser, was that an error?

I did say that most of these adverts for gas are carefully worded, in my opinion that is to avert the massive refund claims that would come when its realised that these attacks do Not Occur.

I have no problem with people spending their money as they choose and if after reading all the evidence that says that gas attackes are myth carefully nutured by alarm salesmen people still feel more comfortable having one fitted then so be it.

Not against the piecemeal price list, I have only pointed out how way over the top the prices are. Ergo Just a few examples from the first place I called 

1. Glass break detector £12
2. Microwave system (hyperfrequency) £15, you mention cheap ultra sonics as tho the microwave tech is really dear?
3. Paging system £99
4. coded loop sensor ie for protecting bikes etc and Secondary back up siren with its own back up power £33.15

The fact that other firms overcharge for satelites and toilets etc, means its ok for Van Bitz to do the same?

Of course its down to the individual whethor he spends a reasonable amount or a way over the top amount for a similar item, does that mean I am wrong for pointing it out ?

I noticed this in your advertising

A letter published in 'MMM' told of an organised gang of thieves who not only had a 'walker' to follow the RV owner and keep him under surveillance to ensure that he would be away from his van long enough to 'strip it', but also had full communication via walkie-talkie radios. You can imagine the surprise they got when they triggered the alarm system when attempting to gain access and then finding out the RV owner was returning to his van despite being well out of earshot of the siren. The gang sped away in a get-away car slowing only long enough to pick up the 'walker'. (Yes, the van was intact. No, they did not steal anything. And very much yes, the owner was grateful indeed that he had Strikeback fitted and had decided to have the pager option).

Endquote

Talk of a walker and then this, 

The gang sped away in a get-away car slowing only long enough to pick up the 'walker'. (Yes, the van was intact.

Is it only me thats left wondering? but did the gang come back and give an interview?

BTW Would you like to issue a Challenge that your motorhome cannot be stolen, and clearly show here your permission? for a demonstration of how easy it would be, I dont think many criminals read the MMM so with your permission I would like to spread the challenge within the "wrong circles" Obviously the question arises over what their fee is and how it will be paid, but we can sort this out later

Will try to get back later to answer more of your post.

George


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

This is a waste of time. I refer to my previous postings which answer all points posted so far. A test? We have proven ourselves with tens of thousands of motorhomes protected over the last 15 years or so. We pay the Association of British Insurers to tests our equipment, in an attack situation at the Motor Industry Repair and Research Centre (MIRRC) in Thatcham Berkshire. www.thatcham.org is a great web site to browse for facts not just opinions and hearsay.

George, £99 for a pager? you send me details of a GSM paging system that is Pan European and has remote diagnostic facility and can be upgraded to a full GSM / GPS tracking and location device, that is legal meets all current specs AND IS EASY TO USE BY THE CUSTOMER I will buy it. Likewise supply me with external waterproof 1.5volt LED's Nickel plated brass bodied for £2.00 I will buy them as well. A good business opportunity I think given that I buy probably some 3500 of them every year.

It is really simple, yesterday, George said that Strikeback was a scam being five times the cost of a comparable alarm, which he quotes at £190. Therefore £190 x 5 = £950 yet Strikeback is only £575.

You see my point? it is a waste of time, the arguments just change and the goal posts move. I pointed out that a friend has chosen very expensive options for his van so does not bulk at buying a gas detector that is linked to his paging and alarm system, the response ? Oh so just because the motorhome manufacturer charges over the top, it is ok for you to do the same. Logical and reasonable arguments do not work when someone simply says Yah Boo Sucks and then throws another batch of misquotes around.

*For the record a free Van Bitz battery master worth £70 for the first person to send me genuine printed sales literature for a LCV Light Commercial Vehicle Category 1 Security system fitted for £190*

For the record I think that Strikeback is cheaper than any other alarm system installed in a comparable way by any main UK motorhome dealer. This morning we have contacted four household named motorhome dealers and the average price to install a passenger car alarm (as opposed to the correct fitment policy of having a LCV system fitted, Thatchams advice not mine) is between £675 - £825.00.

If it is worth nicking it is worth protecting, by the same token there is no point protecting something that is not worth stealing. It is up to all of us individually to decide what do we want to do, and how we want to do it. You are trying to build a motorhome type vehicle yourself, if you add up the amount of time that you have spent on it and the amount of money you have invested so far you, would have a figure to tell the insurance company, a figure that you would think it is worh. I could say buy an old van or lorry chassis at a couple of grand chuck £1500's worth of bits in it and it is only worth £3500! I would be totally wrong, and how am I qualified to tell you, I have never done it personally in one breath, and then quote what things cost and how to do it, in another.

You seem to think tha you have the ability to undertake jobs for your self, congratulations. Not every body wants to, needs to or can. What's next George? Don't buy a Hymer they are far to much money when you can buy a van and build one your self for loads less money. It is exactly the same argument.

I wouldn't dream of discussing what a customer has installed on their vehicle. Any one who doesn't believe what I say can contact us for a current spec sheet. I will try one more time STRIKEBACK DOES NOT IMMOBILISE, WHEN FITTED TO A MODERN MOTORHOME. WE RELY ON THE ELECTONICS BUILT INTO THE ENGINE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM OF THE VEHICLE, WHICH IS ACCESSED BY AN ENCRYPTED SIGNAL FROM A TRANSPONER CHIP IN THE IGNITION KEY.

I will end now, George: Start up in competition, make your Sparkrite emulate Strikeback, cobble together all of the bits and pieces and under sell us by £350 by rights you will close us and our fitting agents down, if I am wrong and you are right. I will look forward to the competition.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Interesting stuff Rodders, so are you saying you have actually seen first hand a gas attack victim ?
> and what is easy start ?


Easystart is I believe an ether based engine spray for damp engines.
Supposed to be the source of gas attacks because of its ready availability.


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Now I suggest George you shut up, you have lost your argument, and anyway it is our choice where and how we spend our money, personally I wouldn't waste my time building a self build motorhom, when ever I was asked to value them I said £100 for the bits inside plus the Glass's guide price for the commercial. And even then it took months of work selling these vans to Jo Public, who wants better finish and good resale value.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*alarms*

eddie said

"I will end now, George: Start up in competition, make your Sparkrite emulate Strikeback, cobble together all of the bits and pieces and under sell us by £350 by rights you will close us and our fitting agents down, if I am wrong and you are right. I will look forward to the competition"

and I tend to agree with him. there's a hell of alot of difference between having an interest and running a business successfully. Good luck to you eddie.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

So I take it that you are not happy to throw out the challenge properly. Realistically you and everyone else knows it would have been "stolen" very rapidly. 

Re the external LEDS, read my post I said lets go mad and say £10 for the externals hopefully you are not paying that much. 

£99 for a pager correct sorry I did not check wether it had all the other features TO UPGRADE to but your basic pager is £340 The first Basic Pager I looked at is £99 so for same basic Job yours cost £241 more! And then how many pounds to upgrade ?

I saw the alarm on your site at £849 and I have already admitted missing the Still Mega expensive euro version that someone here mentioned still cost him around £850 with upgrades. 

Your point is that STILL you have not shown one realistic feature that is not available on Less expensive models.

You Quoted the expensive options to make your system look reasonable by comparison, as I say Just because a motorhome is expensive and some of the extra's are sold at way OTT prices does not make your system any less expensive, when viewed on a like for like basis you system costs 3 X the price of a comparable Thatcham System.


" For the record I think that Strikeback is cheaper than any other alarm system installed in a comparable way by any main UK motorhome dealer."

Re ringing Motorhome manufacturers, why not ring car dealerships we already know that as soon as it becomes a leisure product The "leisure tax" is added. You are again implying that because others charge an OTT price then its alright for you to too.


Its good that you dont discuss customer specifics, I wonder if Barty was told he didnt need the extra Immobiliser ?



I have dealt in specifics here asked what you get in the basic package that costs 3 X more than a similar system or are you going to claim that the small differences between a car and van is worth £285 can you Justify that?

You walk away from the challange (sensibly it must be said because you are on a hiding to nothing trying to say a pro thief would not be away with your motorhome very rapidly) 

I still see no mention of anything that is special about your package that cannot be had in another system for far less money, this is the one were I really expected the big Guns what do we get nothing not a mention of anything thats not available elsewhere.

Barty,

Sorry you feel that way but Eddie is withdrawing and avoiding the challnge, he as not shown any motorhome only/specific feature.

I have not said that people should not have a choice, I do think they should be informed of any relevant facts. Choosing to join in in running down and insulting my project is in no way helping your or Eddies argument. Anyone can see its merely a diversion due to running out of anything useful to say.

Read above Barty, how confident does Eddie seem that yours or his motorhome would withstand be stolen by a good villian. That says far more than any of the bluster.

Is he saying you have my full permission to temporarily "steal" my motorhome because I know my system will defeat the thief ? or is he doing the backtrack boogey?

Think about that Barty, before you arrive shouting the odds about who has won.

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It would appear that George, like the Americans, wants to fight the whole world!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Is that how it appears? I entered into a debate here about the merits of an alarm system.

This is getting silly, as Redone and others know there is no alarm that is going to beat a pro thief (at present anyway)

Barty said it was to protect a Motorhome I and others say it may protect the contents to an extent from a casual thief, but that a serious thief would take the vehicle if he wanted it.

I think Eddie would have to agree that the strikeback will not stop a serious thief taking the motorhome, in reality no amateur is going to try to make off with a motorhome its to big and what the hell can he do with it? This is where I say a good basic system will match the Strikeback system, it MAY be that a Bright Flashing LED is enough who knows

How much someone pays for a system is between them and their wallet/purse, the Strike back system is a good quality product, but I cannot see the Justification for the Big costs compared to other good quality systems.

And it seems that no-one else can point out any extra features that make it so.

Unless there is any serious points brought up should we leave it there ?

No Dickle, I dont want a fight, a good debate without getting personal or insulting helps everyone learn (or it should)

George


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Calm down dear it's only an advert/forum/rant.
Nothing like a healthy debate-and this was nothing like one.
Each to their own.
Congrats George on being one of those fortunate people with the time and resources to build your own van. Despite the problems of resale, insurance and recognition on club sites.
As for Mr. van bitz don't fret there are many other people willing to buy your products-whatever the price. All of the posts on this topic have been very interesting but latterly it has developed into nothing more than a cat fight.
Eddie don't go, input from you would be useful to this site. If more people in the industry became involved with sites like this, we the customer would benefit from better products and value for money.


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

This is what I call an alarm! No need to phone 999 George it only fires blanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

anskyber, what the hell is that?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Eddie,

As others have said, stick around, I think most of us will have formed a view on the value of George's postings!


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

It’s used to scare poachers, I used to have one in a Landover but I kept forgetting it was there and I was always setting it off. They are normally fitted to a tree with a trip wire.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I reckon Bigfoot has got it in one.

Input from someone professionally involved in the industry is useful to all of us, as is input from people who are actively involved in the building (commercially and self) of motorhomes.

We all know that if a vehicle is targetted for criminal removal by Joe Tealeaf, it is very difficult to prevent it!

As much as I do not want to lose my motorhome, My main worry when I park and leave it unattended - whether on site or a in car-park, is the greater possibility of theft from the van contents and possible damage to the interior.
That is why as a deterrent, I had an efficient, comprehensive and very noisy alarm fitted!

As far as debate is concerned, many people enjoy a reasoned debate but quickly tire of a confrontation.
It is better to say "I.M.O. this is a better idea, why not try it", than "That is rubbish This is the best".


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just to add my view.

Yes if someone really wants your motorhome they will probably get it. However a strikeback alarm will be fitted to our next 'van and after some considerable research I wouldn't consider anything else!

A big welcome to Eddie, hope we haven't seen/heard the last from you.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

quote


"That is rubbish This is the best"

I think thats part of the problem, I have never said the Strikeback is a bad alarm system. Its got weaknesses and so have all the other systems. For some reason several people seem to think that I have rubbished the Strikeback. Not so.

Look back thru this thread.

George


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi George!

Was talking generally, not just in relation to the Strikeback discussion - you do tend to be a bit ascerbic at times (as do others I admit) and then someone comes back with all guns blazing - and so it goes on.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well time for me to step in again methinks 

George, i appreciate you are trying to give people informed views on alarms, however your manner of posting especially against a normally well respected motorhome accessory dealer is too antagonistic.

Not sure whether you realise Vanbitz could possibly pursue matters against you by other means i.e. courts as you are basically rubbishing their name in a public forum. It has no bearing really on whether you are right with the pricing etc, you have been very litigous with your wording about them. Remember this in any future postings regardless of subject matter or content.

This thread is now locked. My opinion on VanBitz is they appear to be a professional company installing quality products, I dont believe ANY alarm system whether it be £100 up to £10,000 would prevent someone stealing your motorhome if they had the intent and knowledge, but anything that makes the alarm buyer feel safer at night, and insurance premiums lower is a bonus


----------

